# Treasure Expo Aug 18



## southern Maine diver (Apr 15, 2007)

Hellow all...

 I wanted to share this information with you about an upcoming "Treasure Expo" that is scheduled in Coco Beach, Florida on Aug 18th and 19th.  I recently joined the Treasurenet Forum and one of their members has put together an Expo that will be open to the public at the Holiday Inn at CoCo Beach, Florida. 

 There will be all kinds of treasures, coins, metal detecting displays, underwater treasure hunting info and perhaps some big name treasure hunters and displays of their wreck finds, such as the Mel Fisher group who discovered the "Attocha"...   There will also be some seminars and "break out rooms" where different seminars will be offered as well as an open outside deck with a fully stocked bar for those who wish to quench their thirst in one way or another.[8D]

 But, HERE'S THE GREAT NEWS... the organizer is looking for some BOTTLE DISPLAYS and SELLERS to set up as well!!![]  

 I don't know all of the particulars on it yet, but I thought it would be a great opportunity for some of us to cross-over into this category and show some of our "Glass Treasures" and promote our hobby as well.The organizer of the Treaure Expo has asked that only pre-1900 bottles be displayed, so that they fit into the theme of "old"  I guess they don't think of Coke, Pepsi or Mellow Yellow bottles or milk bottles as being treasure... [&o]

 Here is the info:

 Google up Treasurenet Forum and click on it.  (I would suggest you join the forum, so that you can chat with the organiser about the show, if interested, but you don't have to join.)  Scroll down the page until you get to the Underwater treasure diving category called "SHIPWRECKS" and click on that. Look for the thread titled: "Holiday Inn" the author of this thread uses the forum name of "Peg-Leg"  (Cap, you might be interested.  This guy loves treasure so much, he is having a wooden leg crafted so he can dress up as a pirate for this show!!!  And I thought that we, the bottle diggers, divers and collectors were the only sick hobbyists!)[]

 Anyway, these guys are really trying to put together a great show and would love to have some bottle displays or sales tables set up for this event. I understand they are not charging for the tables, but would like to get a donation of sorts for the time and effort. They would like this Expo to be an annual event, so if you get your foot in the door, it might prove to be not only enjoyable, but perhaps profitable as well.[]

 I'm planning on vacationing in Florida in mid-August so I am definitely interested in attending the show.  I've been asked to display some of my things down there, but I am a bit leery of sending some of my top shelf bottles and artifacts in the mail or on a plane...[:-]

 Take a look and see what you think.

 Wayne[&:]

 Maybe I should post this in the announce upcoming shows section?


----------



## CanadianBoy (Apr 15, 2007)

Sounds pretty good Wayne,just a little far for me,I don't get down that way till December.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 15, 2007)

Hey Roger...

 Or any of the moderators... I don't know how to switch this thread to another category. Can you help me out?

 Wayne


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 15, 2007)

Hey Dave...

 How's your traveling, sightseeing, bottle digging, Cap-meeting cross-country journey coming along?  You make it out of Canada yet? or are you still snowed in?  You met anyone from the forum yet?

 Wayne


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 16, 2007)

I was sure hoping to generate some interest... Any Fla members interested in setting something up?  Any Alabama or Georgia members here interested?

 Wayne


----------



## CanadianBoy (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey Wayne,I'm leaving Thursday morning about 5 am,really looking forward to the trip.Also hoping to do some digging,too bad Warren is going away that week.
 At least we'll get to meet.

 Dave.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi Dave...

 What do you mean Cap is taking off that week?[:-]  I thought you guys were going to hook-up and do a couple of digs together...[8|]Oh well... hope you guys get a chance to go out for some good old fashion "southern fried viddles" [8D]  Don't forget to take some pics for us.

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Apr 16, 2007)

Yep, Taking the wife on a cruise. She has never done anything like that. She lived such a sheltered and boring like before she met me.  [sm=rolleyes.gif]  Some good friends of ours are frequent fliers, or I guess in this case sailors. They helped us get a cheapo room on a 5 day for a few hunnered bucks and I couldn't resist. Going to Meeheeco. Ah-ha, Arreba!!!![] I have been to Mexico before and I made sure I didn't leave anything behind but I will go back for my sweety.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey CAP...

 I hope you're not thinking about returning to those places you visited a long time ago.... They'll probably remember you and run you out of town...[] again...[&o]

 Wayne


----------



## CanadianBoy (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey Wayne,

 I will take some pics of the meet,if Warren takes pics of the cruise,we may get to see them.
 Although just the thought of Cap in a thong is really not something I want to see.
 Man it gives me shivers just thinking about it, I'm gonna have nightmares all week now.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 16, 2007)

Yeah Dave, I know what you mean...

 He used the "Thong Trick" to scare the lobsters away last year.  []  Lobsters have been scarce ever since...[&o]

 He wouldn't let me take a picture of him like that either, said Cindy was the only one who "appreciated" him in a thong! Go figure...[&:]

 Wayne


----------



## CanadianBoy (Apr 16, 2007)

That Cindy's gotta be one tough gal.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 16, 2007)

It was kinda rough wearing it at first. Then I figured out that I had it on backwards.[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## CanadianBoy (Apr 16, 2007)

I guess it'll be kinda nice to have the cruise ship to yourself,just too bad all the lifeboats will be gone.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 16, 2007)

You're killin me Dave...  You're killin me...[sm=lol.gif]

 If Cap wears his thong (right way or wrong way) who's gonna drive the boat?...[sm=rolleyes.gif]

 Wayne


----------



## CanadianBoy (Apr 17, 2007)

I guess Thongguy will point the boat south to Thongland,and just run it up on the beach.Either way it'll be a THONG THANG EVENT.


----------



## CanadianBoy (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey Wayne,you don't think he wears it for digging do you.


----------

